# G220 vs BMW E36 M3 ESTORIL BLUE........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Me again............

Now this detail will not entirely follow the same format as my others as the 'little helper' decided she would go on a little camping trip with her friend to the Isle of Wight for the weekend.........:wave:This meant that I would be flying solo for the detail so not as many process pictures as normal I am afraid..........

The car was dropped off on Thursday night and wouldn't be collected until this evening so I had plenty of time to work on the car and with the weather looking promising, all looked good.

I started the detail on Friday night after work and the car looked as follows:
















































































































































































































a few little extra jobs which included replacing the bonnet and boot badges;



















Also replacing the wheel bolts with some new ones;










*The Detail Process*

*Friday Evening*

I decided to do the wheels first I removed each wheel cleaning them with Megs APC, Detailer Wheel Brush and Megs Gold Class Shampoo;




























Had to get the cotton wool buds out to do in the corners of the spokes as there was very little room;



















The back of each wheel was dried with a Drying Towel;










Then sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant and an applicator;










Then buffed off;










Then the front of the wheel was dried with a Drying Towel;










And finally the front of the wheel was sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant and an applicator;










Then buffed off;










I then turned my attention to the wheel arch and first of all rinsed the arch to get the majority of the dirt off, then aggitated the arch using APC and AS Tardis;



















This process was repeated on all the other wheels and also the arches as follows;





































Forgot to take pics on one wheel arch.............:wall:

With the new wheel bolts going on I greased them before putting them on.

I then turned my attention to the boot so decided to clean all the tools and the tool holder on the underside of the boot with Megs APC;










With the spare wheel out, so I could access the jack, I cleaned all the boot floor with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush;




























Then I cleaned both the front and back of the spare wheel with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush;





































Then I put everything back in;










By now it was getting dark so the last job of the evening was to remove the boot and bonnet badges leaving the following;



















Then I packed up for the evening.............:wave:

*Saturday*

So I started the day by getting the gazebo up and the car looked as follows;



















The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Gold Class Shampoo, Megs Buckets and Gritguards, Megs Wash Mitts;










The car was first rinsed;



















Showed some signs of protection on the paintwork;










The car was then foamed;



















While the foam was dwelling, I attacked the door shuts, boot shut, petrol cap and badges with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush;














































Then the engine bay was attacked with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush;




























Then I washed the car using the 2BM;










The car was then rinsed;



















Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel;










I then taped up the car;



















Then it was paintwork correction time, so out with the G220 and a strip down the passenger door to have a look at the defects and this was where it turned into a tough day............

Basically I could see the amount of swirls and RDS marks but capturing them with the Brinkmann in the outside light conditions proved to be a nightmare!! So apologies in advance, this may not look like a lot of defects but believe me there were loads;










I worked first with the 3M Finishing Pad with Menz FF which did little, then I stepped it up to a Megs Yellow Pad using 3M Ultrafine but again not a lot was happening so I upgraded to a Megs Burgundy pad but still not a lot coming out, so I added a little 3M Fast Cut Plus with some Ultrafine which worked well;



















Knowing that my camera skills were lacking and I can only think that the paint colour wasn't helped I continued around the car with that combination refining with the 3M Polishing Pad and some Menz FF;










Rear of Passnger Door;



















Rear Passenger Wing;



















Front Passenger Wing;



















Tailgate;





































Driver's Rear Wing;



















This then left me with the following which had to be rinsed down due to the amount of polish dust on the car;



















The car was again dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch;










As I knew I had Sunday to continue working on the car I left it at that for the day.............:buffer:

*Sunday*

I started the day off with a quick rinse followed by a drying session but didn't take any pics as I think we have seen them before.........

Today I would be graced with a present of a fellow DW member 'campion007' who helped me out to finish off the car today..............:thumb:

First job of the day was to fit the new BMW badges;



















As the first and second coat I decided on Collinite 915 using a Megs Applicator Pad;



















I then cleaned all windows with Megs Glass Cleaner;










Windscreen was treated to some Rain Repellent;










While I was doing this Rob treated all door shuts, boot shut, engine shut with Megs Last Touch and a microfibre cloth but no pics............:wall:

All interior trim was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad;










Then I treated all the rubbers with Gummi Pflege Stift;



















Top line has been cleaned;










The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad;










Rob then dressed the tyres and external black trim with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad;










I then turned my attention to the exhaust using some wire wool and Autosol;



















The interior was cleaned with a Microfibre Mitt and Megs Detailer Brushes and Megs Carpet Cleaner;










Leather seats cleaner with Sonus Leather Cleaner and then conditioned with Sonus Leather Conditioner and Applicator Pads;










Then I went around the whole car with some Zaino Z8;










Then finally added some CG New Car Smell to the interior;










*The Results*






























































































































































































*No Gazebo and not much sun *













































































































So that's another one done...........

Many thanks to Rob for his help and I hope that your happy with the results on your Golf, after we had finished the BMW, fairly impressed with that AG High Def Wax.......:thumb:

Have to say that this was one of the toughest details I have done for a long time and I have really missed my 'little helper' but I believe that I have achieved the same standard of work and I hope the pictures show this.........

Lovely colour on this BMW and I also love the 'vader' interior, as I believe it's called? e.............:detailer:

Comments good or bad welcome as always............

*NOW FOR SALE:*

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3401759.htm

:car:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice results mate, see you can do it without the 'little helper'


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice one Simon!! Is the Astra in the background on the list too??

How did the G220 do on the hard BMW paint?? I have 3 series to tackle soon.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Nice results mate, see you can do it without the 'little helper'


Thanks for the comment..........:thumb:

To be fair I remember doing the details on my own ages ago but I had forgotten how hard they can be...........missed her in more ways than one this weekend...........:argie:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Nice one Simon!! Is the Astra in the background on the list too??
> 
> How did the G220 do on the hard BMW paint?? I have 3 series to tackle soon.


Thanks Howard............:thumb:

The Astra is Lynsey's company car and it's a serious 'tool', gets no TLC and is a state inside and out.........

The G220 did what it could but BMW paint is a nightmare, you need a good pad and polish to stand any chance of doing anything mate, what BMW have you got coming up then?


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning Bakes. I've got a detail up. Have a look.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great mate.

Do you find the CG New Car Scent actually smells like leather?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Stunning Bakes. I've got a detail up. Have a look.


Thanks for the comment mate, I will check it out at lunchtime............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Looks great mate.
> 
> Do you find the CG New Car Scent actually smells like leather?


Thanks mate, I am not too sure what it smells of but I do like it and have convinced many people to buy it, it just smells very clean.............:thumb:


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Top work as ever


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dan Carter said:


> Top work as ever


Thanks for the comment.............:thumb:


----------



## judge dread (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice work dude. Can you recommend a place to buy the Megs applicator pads? Also, do they come in different sizes or specs??


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice job mate:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

judge dread said:


> Nice work dude. Can you recommend a place to buy the Megs applicator pads? Also, do they come in different sizes or specs??


Thanks very much...........:thumb:

You can source the Megs Applicator pads in Halfords but I tend to order most of my bits from Elite Car Care:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=64&products_id=44


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

chris l said:


> nice job mate:thumb:


Much appreciated..........


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

deadly work mate


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

djcromie said:


> deadly work mate


Thanks for the comment as always.....


----------



## andy318is (Aug 13, 2008)

From a fellow e36 owner, you've turned that M3 into a really stunner!!!

Superb work


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Great job, I owned one a few years ago which I really cherished and looking at the photos and reading your write up brought a smile to my face!

Sveneng


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice work :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> what BMW have you got coming up then?


A knackerd 3 series which I'm not looking forward too but should have a silverline by then so it should be good practice, have you ever had to correct Honda paint?? I've got a Civic to do at the weekend and I'm sure it's very soft paint so I'm trying to find a good starting point.

Have you tried the Bilberry yet??

:thumb:


----------



## Torby (Jul 20, 2007)

Lovely car, and that's some serious detailing!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great work on the Bmw:thumb: gloss in the paint looks much better after polishing


----------



## Reece (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks cracking mate, good job!

Reece


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

andy318is said:


> From a fellow e36 owner, you've turned that M3 into a really stunner!!!
> 
> Superb work


Thanks Andy, comment is much appreciated.......:thumb:

Couldn't help but think some of your carbon bits would look nice on it?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sveneng said:


> Great job, I owned one a few years ago which I really cherished and looking at the photos and reading your write up brought a smile to my face!
> 
> Sveneng


Comment is much appreciated and glad you liked the work........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> very nice work :thumb:


Thanks for the comment........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> A knackerd 3 series which I'm not looking forward too but should have a silverline by then so it should be good practice, have you ever had to correct Honda paint?? I've got a Civic to do at the weekend and I'm sure it's very soft paint so I'm trying to find a good starting point.
> 
> Have you tried the Bilberry yet??
> 
> :thumb:


Honda paintwork yes mate, worked on a Honda CRV and that was a big old beast, can send you the link if you like? It's on here?

Haven't used the Bilberry but might use it on the BMW 1 Series this Saturday?

Good luck with the 3 series and let me know how you get on with the Silverline............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Torby said:


> Lovely car, and that's some serious detailing!


Thanks for the commnet Torby.......:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

saxoboy07 said:


> Great work on the Bmw:thumb: gloss in the paint looks much better after polishing


Shame that some more sun didn't come out but I think you got the idea........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Reece said:


> Looks cracking mate, good job!
> 
> Reece


Thanks for the comment Reece,


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:argie: Great job and awesome colour!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Rich H said:


> :argie: Great job and awesome colour!


Thanks for that Rich.........:thumb:


----------



## htid (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,

Decided to join after Baker did such a good job on my car here. Learnt a lot from him and others who post on DW


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

htid said:


> Hi,
> 
> Decided to join after Baker did such a good job on my car here. Learnt a lot from him and others who post on DW


Good to see you on here James..........:wave:

Liking your avatar pic as well...........

Pretty sure that I saw you driving towards Brackley today on the dual carraige way opposite the Green Man? Was still looking shiny!!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I do like your write ups 

I especially like the product shots with their applicator pads, I can almost picture your storage, "this pads is for this bottle.... and this pad is for him..... and then these pads go here.... whoops, this little pad shouldn't go here, that's for this... and this black one goes back here"  

Excellent work, a car I plan on buying next summer, but the soft top version


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Excellent results. If you get a quiet weekend any time soon you know where I am !


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

one of my favourite cars colours, you really brought out the colour, top job!


----------



## htid (Oct 23, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Good to see you on here James..........:wave:
> 
> Liking your avatar pic as well...........
> 
> Pretty sure that I saw you driving towards Brackley today on the dual carraige way opposite the Green Man? Was still looking shiny!!


You did indeed, I was on my way to Banbury to get a cheap PW I'd seen. Just need a foam lance now, was thinking of getting one of the elite ones


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Vyker said:


> I do like your write ups
> 
> I especially like the product shots with their applicator pads, I can almost picture your storage, "this pads is for this bottle.... and this pad is for him..... and then these pads go here.... whoops, this little pad shouldn't go here, that's for this... and this black one goes back here"
> 
> Excellent work, a car I plan on buying next summer, but the soft top version


Glad you like them mate............:thumb:

Do you know me or know someone that knows me as your not far wrong with that comment.............:lol:

I am looking at a friends BMW M3 E36 Cabrio this morning so I may well be detailing what your looking for soon so watch this space..........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Excellent results. If you get a quiet weekend any time soon you know where I am !


:lol:

Likewise mate, if you want to give me a hand you know where I am.........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

116ies said:


> one of my favourite cars colours, you really brought out the colour, top job!


Thanks for your comment mate.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

htid said:


> You did indeed, I was on my way to Banbury to get a cheap PW I'd seen. Just need a foam lance now, was thinking of getting one of the elite ones


I will drop you a text mate to see what you have bought and also give you some advice..........:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice work indeed, that is a properly good detail 

James B


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

james b said:


> Very nice work indeed, that is a properly good detail
> 
> James B


Thanks for the comment James, really appreciate it........:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks for the comment James, really appreciate it........:thumb:


No worries mate i only comment on good quality work, you deserve it :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

james b said:


> No worries mate i only comment on good quality work, you deserve it :thumb:


..............


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice Gazebo, where did you get it from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Neil_M said:


> Nice Gazebo, where did you get it from if you dont mind me asking?


I bought the gazebo from the SportsHQ and you can find them online.......

Good service and good product..........


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Cool mate, I will look them up.

Cracking job on the BM. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Neil_M said:


> Cool mate, I will look them up.
> 
> Cracking job on the BM. Keep up the good work!


Thanks for the comment mate..............another E36 M3 is on the cards for this weekend...........:buffer:


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Cool, good to hear you are busy!


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Now for sale:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3401759.htm

:car:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

TOP work as alway's fella,not long sold my M3 E36 EVO in Estoril blue,takes me right back thanx's! :thumb:


----------

